# Conexion microfono electret



## megabru (Sep 1, 2006)

hola, tengo una problema con un microfono electret, les puede parecer un poco tonta la pregunta pero queria saber que lado es positivo, un lado tiene apenitas soldadura y tres lineas y el otro solo la sodadura. solo eso graciasssssssssss


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 2, 2006)

El lado positivo lo hallas por descarte... el negativo es el que va unido electricamente al cuerpo del microfono.

Saludos.


----------



## megabru (Sep 2, 2006)

gracias por contestarme


----------



## cafe (Mar 28, 2007)

hola,, tengo una pregunta.. necesito saber la crriente de salida de un microfono electrec y no se como hacerlo,,, agradeceria mucho si me podrian decir komo hacerlo ya que lo nosecito,, desde ya gracias..


----------



## stai (Abr 21, 2009)

La corriente de salida la puedes obtener y mirar con una resistencia de 1 ohm en serie al condensador y midiendo con un osciloscopio el voltaje de la resistencia que es directamente proporcional a la corriente (ley de ohm).  Por qué con un osciloscopio, pues estamos hablando de audio y no te servíria (a mi parecer) medir con un multímetro una corriente rms...
Suerte...


----------



## RAFA1234 (May 6, 2009)

hola amigos!
tengo un problema conectando un microfono electret de 3 patas, a un amplificador operacional  tl081cn
por separado funcionan perfectamente pero no se porque cuando conecto la salida de audio del microfono a una de las patas de entrada del operacional... no funciona, me añade una señal de continua... se me ocurrio poner unos diodos para rebajas esa señal de continua pero tp me funciona y no se porque...
puede que sea porque la señal de entrada al amplificador sea demasiado pequeña? hay un minimo?
como podria solucionarlo?se os ocurre un diseño que funcione?
gracias


----------



## stai (May 6, 2009)

Hola, ya puso un condensador entre el micrófono electret y la entrada del amplificador? y si quieres muestra el circuito para detallarlo mejor...
Suerte...


----------



## Tomasito (May 6, 2009)

RAFA1234 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos!
> tengo un problema conectando un microfono electret de 3 patas, a un amplificador operacional  tl081cn
> por separado funcionan perfectamente pero no se porque cuando conecto la salida de audio del microfono a una de las patas de entrada del operacional... no funciona, me añade una señal de continua... se me ocurrio poner unos diodos para rebajas esa señal de continua pero tp me funciona y no se porque...
> puede que sea porque la señal de entrada al amplificador sea demasiado pequeña? hay un minimo?
> ...



Tenés que poner un condensador (capacitor), entre el electret y la entrada de audio para eliminar la corriente continua   


Acá tenés un ejemplo de uso de un micrófono electret conectado a la entrada de un pequeño amplificador de audio para que te guies mejor:









EDIT: Acá encontré uno conectado a la entrada de un Amplificador Operacional LM358 (Que es equivalente al TL081/2 si no me falla la memoria):








Salu2!


----------



## RAFA1234 (May 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda... ya lo consegui poniendo el mismo circuito que me indicas y con otros 2 condensadores entre la alimentacion dual y masa...no me digas porque...jeje!


----------



## alexgo88 (Ene 13, 2012)

Bueno , soy nuevo por aqui y no se como crear una pregunta a un grupo , espero alguien me pueda colaborar por aca , resulta que tengo un proyecto que hacer para la U , es crear un control remoto con 3 frecuencias audibles a 2k , 10 k , y 19.2k , y recibirlas para controlar las direcciones de un carro, el control ya lo realice pero tengo problemas en la recepcion.
1- no se puede utilizar circuitos integrados ni operacionales por lo que toda la amplificacion la debo realizar con transistores de pequena senal 
2- he logrado recibir y amplificar las frecuencias de 2k y 10k , pero la de 19.2k no las recibe , ?Hay microfonos que funcionen bien a esa frecuencia ? es que he encontrado que los electrec trabajan bien hasta los 15khz .  
3- para lo anterior me recomendaron utilizar un tweeter como transductor , es decir para que este me sirva como una especie de microfono sin embargo no se como se haga o si alguien tiene el plano o alguna idea de como recibir la frecuencia de 19.2k se lo agradeceria muchisimo , ya tengo dolor de cabeza de buscar y montar y que no funcionana nada


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 14, 2012)

alexgo88 dijo:


> ya tengo dolor de cabeza de buscar y montar y que no funcionana nada


Me parece que no has buscado bien.
Puedes empezar a buscar desde aqui y encontraras mucha información acerca de lo que quieres.


----------



## JgLu (Ene 22, 2016)

Hola amigos, una consulta, ¿El micrófono Electret tiene dos pines(output y gnd) la pregunta es si por el pin output(que a su vez tambien es alimentado con Vdc) me va a emitir voltajes solo positivos o también voltajes por debajo de gnd, y ¿cual es el rango de voltajes?

Gracias por su amable atención, de verdad que he buscado mucho en internet pero no hay nada ni en los datasheet, gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 22, 2016)

También puede tener tres pines. (V+, GND, Out)
Pero en el tipo de dos pines el pin V+ es de colector abierto, entonces sí se obtienen los dos niveles de tensión en sobre ese pin a través de la resistencia de colector y V+, pero no por debajo de 0 porque no trabaja con fuente simétrica.
Como este pin tiene referencia positiva, debe desacoplarse por medio de un capacitor, por el cual se obtiene la señal de audio.


----------



## JgLu (Ene 22, 2016)

Trato de hacer el preAmp con el siguiente diseño, el proposito mio es, ingresar la señal de audio a una arduino UNO(digitalizar la voz), luego sacar con pwm esa misma señal hacia unos audifonos, poro esa razon me preocupa saber si voy a tener componentes de audio en el espectro negativo, me has dicho que no, pero basandose en el diseño q muestro reafirmas que no tengo componenetes negativas?? 
Gracias

La salida de audio que planeo enviar a la entrada analogica de arduino es tomada a la derecha del capacitor C2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 22, 2016)

Si vas a ingresar la señal a un microcontrolador no necesitas desacoplar la componente continua.
Lo que debes entregar al ADC del microcontrolador es una señal con amplitud de VCC a GND
Pero eso depende de la configuración que tengas para el conversor de análogo a digital y del voltaje de operación.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 27, 2016)

Hola a todos! 

Quisiera compartir algo con el Foro, pero quisiera compartirlo completo. 

Estoy armando distintos módulos de sensores y actuadores para el Arduino (relé, reed switch, buzzer, botoneras, etc.) y me llegó la parte de hacer un sensor de sonido, pero me encontré con el mismo circuito que JgLu y no mucho más, pero me interesaría agregarle dos cosas: led indicador de emisión de señal y ganancia configurable (no sé si es la ganancia, pero que sea modificable su sensibilidad mediante un preset). ¿Qué ayudas me podrían dar al respecto?

Otra opción que barajé fue utilizar amplificadores operacionales dobles para permitir salida analógica amplificada (seguidor de voltaje, supongo) y salida digital (comparador con preset para calibrar) pero no conozco ni encuentro ningún A.O. 8 pines DIP de 5V y GND. ¿Podrían sugerirme algunos?

Respecto al led indicador probé conectándolo al colector del transistor y  a masa con R220 ohm. Si bajo bastante la resistencia desde 5V hasta el colector funciona bastante bien, pero no sé que problemas pudiese traer y quisiera algunos consejos, por favor.

¡Muchísimias gracias a toda la comunidad!


----------

